# Men: standards of appearance for your lady?



## tobio (Nov 30, 2010)

What do you consider to be "essential" for your woman to be looking after herself by way of appearance?

I'm sure every man has a different standard, and I'd be interested to know different opinions.

I'll take basic hygiene as a given, and, say, womanly hair removal and clean clothes, but from there on in... What do you want your good lady to be doing to look good to you?

I have two particular "things" that come to mind here. First, I don't wear make up. I see nearly evety woman around me does. I wonder if I should on a daily basis from time to time. My OH says he likes that I don't, he says it shows I have a natural beauty and don't need make up. His family have also commented similarly which is vety flattering to me.

The other... I have what you'd call a "mane" of dark hair. I LOVE having long hair, I feel feminine with it. OH has been keen on me having it chopped into a bob as he loves bobs and says I'd look great and it would show off my great shoulders and slender neck. It's been a running joke for ages, the tussle between us. But I'm actually considering it now - with 4 little kids I don't have time to spend on the care long hair needs as much and I'm planning on surprising him one day by coming back home with it done.

Anyway, men, what are your thoughts? What do you expect and what turns you off?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Laurae1967 (May 10, 2011)

I am not a man, but I'm wondering why it matters what the men on this board think? Your husband has already answered those questions for you, so shouldn't that be the only answer you need?

Cut your hair shorter if your husband likes it that way. Super long hair can be hard to pull off and when a woman has really long hair (down the middle of her back) and it tends to look old-fashioned. Try something new! Hair will always grow back!


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

There's only two things I don't want to see my W do-one is the eye surgery that many Asian women do to make their eyes more rounded and "Western", and the other is get her hair cut really short, like a "butch" cut. She usually gets it cut in a bob, which I do like, and I love her almond eyes.

Everything else-do what thou wilt.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Just tie it up, no need to chop it, I like the missus' long hair, but I like her neck and shoulders too. Still, I'm happy as long as she's confident with herself, that's the important thing.

Personally I prefer dark hair, always told my wife to shove her head in a pool of black dye. But when she carries herself well, minor things like that don't really matter - just something to tease her with.



> There's only two things I don't want to see my W do-one is the eye surgery that many Asian women do to make their eyes more rounded and "Western", and the other is get her hair cut really short, like a "butch" cut. She usually gets it cut in a bob, which I do like, and I love her almond eyes.


Reminds me of how the missus reckons her dark eyes don't match her blonde hair. Makes me wonder about the western beauty standard really, worst in my opinion are the fake bewbies! Natural beauty is always the best!

But some advice is good, the missus keeps herself well tanned and her legs nice and smooth. But I still remember the times of going NO, NOOO... stop painting your toe nails woman! Hell I can't stand any other color on nails but natural. Polish is fine... but ack! Not to mention glitter >.>

Oh well, she likes it... bah!


----------



## AFEH (May 18, 2010)

My stbxw took really good care of herself, most especially her weight. She weighed herself regularly and if she was what she thought overweight she’d cut back food until she was back to where she wanted to be. I doubt she was ever more than 10 pounds overweight in the 40 years I knew her and that only for a very short time. Even very soon after her two pregnancies she had a body other women envied. She was so “clean” I never once smelt her body odour, in fact I was surprised to smell a woman’s body odour just the other day.

But whatever she did she did for herself, new hairstyles that sort of thing and I loved it all. Well with the exception of her small mid life crisis where she dressed “strangely” for a bit. But I think that’s the key. Do these things for yourself. So if you feel good about changing your hairstyle for your H then go ahead and do it. If you don’t feel good about it then don’t do it with the caveat that of course it cam always grow back again.


----------



## AnotherEarthling (Oct 31, 2011)

Excellent question! I think hygiene is key. Just as a man should be clean for his woman so a woman should be clean for her man. Also, nice clothes are important. But clothes that go with a woman's color. There is a book that's called "color be beautiful" I think. People should wear colors that go with their natural color. Also, some make up is nice if a person needs it. I also think if a husband wants a wife's hair a certain way she should style it that way. I also think a husband should all these things for his wife. Just as long is it BETTERS the person it should be done out of love and respect. If your mate it asking you to demean your appearance by dressing down all the time or getting a tattoo than that's off limits.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Here's an example BTW:










As you can see the neck/shoulders are exposed, but the beauty of long hair is retained. And you can have it down when you want too, just have it up when you want to seduce him. Remember to tie it high though, not a low pony.


----------



## ReasonableMan (Oct 18, 2011)

My wife has always done things a little differently. Always a very short haircut, clothes that no one else would wear but that work for her, strange accessories. Now and then she breaks down and starts to try to conform to what the more common look here is in our state. I just don't want her to do that for the sake of conformity, I like her look.


----------



## CalifGuy (Nov 2, 2011)

I expect this out of my wife:

1) Long stylish straight dark (her natural color) hair. She has beautiful hair that many women envy and I like her to keep it long (but not freakishly long to her butt or anything like that).

2) Mani/Pedi with either dark red or french style

3) Make-up

4) Shaved legs / no bikini hair (shaved)

5) Wear a skirt or dress when we go out or tight jeans with boots or heels or at least very stylish sandals (she is 5'7" and has long legs so looks fine in just flat shoes occasionally)

6) Nice panties/bra

7) Shower daily or even twice if she showered in the morning but we are going to be intimate in the night. I love being intimate with her, particularly oral sex, when she is right out of the shower, and she expects the same out of me.

8) I actually prefer just light perfume or no perfume due to allergies.

9) I like her to wear nice jewelery when we go out and she naturally wears many bracelets on her own (but sometimes I need to urge her to wear necklaces and bigger earrings).

10) I love when she wears fishnet stockings or other sexy stockings.

Lastly, I would love it if she didn't wear panties when we went out so I had easier access, but that is not one that I expect, although it would be nice...I never like being far away from her vajayjay and would crawl up and sleep in there if I could. ;-)


----------



## Kobo (May 13, 2010)

I expect my wife to have good hygiene. That's about it. Make up, No make up...whatever. I encouraged my wife to cut her hair off as she had scalp issues from the damn chemicals she was putting in her hair. I encouraged her to go natural once she grew her hair back. I've never been big on having a specific type of woman or needing my lady to dress a certain way or have a specific hairstyle. Living in Atlanta I would guess a lot of men here like their ladies hair blonde and with a french manicure because so many of these women look the same.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Don't know don't care. She wears nothing but baggy sweats and randomly chopped hair that for some odd reason is wet most of the time. Makeup? Can't tell, don't think so. Of course I haven't seen her undressed in 20 years so I couldn't tell you what's underneath.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

My only expectations in a mate is that she is comfortable with her own style, takes care of her hygiene and glams up atleast as much when she is with me than when she is not around me.

I am not big time into makeup - I want to kiss her face and I don;t want to taste cosmetics, but of course sometimes a little makeup can have a pretty strong visual effect. Body hair I dont really care about, I'm not crazy about hairy legs (same with chin or lips), the rest of the places doesn't matter too much, smooth is fine but not if it means stubble and definitely not razor burns. Head hair... Long "healthy" looking hair is amazing but I also am really turned on by a pixie cut, don't really like the length where is it almost touching the shoulders. Thats all


----------

